# Mac diva



## xfarrax (Apr 9, 2014)

Wearing:  Mac diva Mac nightmoth lip liner Eyeshadows from too faced chocolate bar palette Too faced lashgasm mascara Mac feline eye kohl Mac eye brow pencil in deep dark brunette  Bobbi brown skin foundation stick Mac mineralise skin finish natural (medium/dark) Nars creamy concealer Bobbi brown gel liner in black ink NYC sunny bronzer Clinique ginger pop cheek pop blush  I tried this lip combo in the mac store after seeing it countless times on other people will definitely buy the lippy next time I hit up mac - I'm no longer scared of deep wine lips after this


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hot! U look like Penelope Cruz


----------



## baxterina (Apr 10, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Wearing:  Mac diva Mac nightmoth lip liner Eyeshadows from too faced chocolate bar palette Too faced lashgasm mascara Mac feline eye kohl Mac eye brow pencil in deep dark brunette  Bobbi brown skin foundation stick Mac mineralise skin finish natural (medium/dark) Nars creamy concealer Bobbi brown gel liner in black ink NYC sunny bronzer Clinique ginger pop cheek pop blush  I tried this lip combo in the mac store after seeing it countless times on other people will definitely buy the lippy next time I hit up mac - I'm no longer scared of deep wine lips after this


  Very pretty look


----------



## MACina (Apr 12, 2014)

Loveeeeeeeee this look


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

Gorgeous look! I love the blush, the Cheek Pops are fantastic.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 21, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 21, 2014)

So beautiful. I need diva


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> So beautiful. I need diva


  Everyone needs Diva


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 24, 2014)

So beautiful! Diva really is a great shade!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 25, 2014)

Diva looks beautiful on you!


----------

